

Ask HN: What do you think about Yahoo? - shawndumas

Doomed, redeemable, train wreck, a great foundation to build upon?
======
debacle
Yahoo has been trying to mine gold from their copper mine for the last ten
years.

They need to make better use of their assets, reorient their engineering staff
towards business, embrace OSS (they used to leverage the hell out of OSS, now
it seems like they prefer NIH), and divest themselves of search.

Their data APIs are the best around (better than Google's by a mile), the
amount of content they produce is stellar, and it's clear that they have smart
people working there. They just need structure and direction.

------
shawndumas
Yahoo! makes about $18.5M in profit every month.

That's pretty good for something widely regarded as dead.

<https://mobile.twitter.com/dcurtis/status/225416886253391872>

~~~
joshschreuder
How do they make their money?

I know about Flickr Pro, but there has to be other stuff.

~~~
petervandijck
Advertising.

